# The Vampire Genevieve



## Nashnir (Apr 3, 2010)

I recently bought the book ( it is my first WarHammer Fanatsy Novel ) and have just completed Drachenfels ( which I liked a lot ).

I have a question regarding Detlef and Genevieve.

At the end of the first book it is said that they remained together until he was in his fifties. Does this mean he died or simply that they both went their separate ways ? Cause the next line or so says that she still remained the love of his life and also at the end of the the book, Not the first Story it is said that he presented his neck for her to kiss. The build up to till that sentence kind of suggested that she was giving him the Dark kiss or was it the normal blood sucking ritual ?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Since Vampires are undead and dont age I would think she gave him the Death Kiss when he was fifty, and thats when he 'died'.


----------



## Nashnir (Apr 3, 2010)

Ok..... Just a question, have you read the book ? Cause I made a mistake earlier saying death kiss while it is actually a Dark Kiss.
Also it seems like you just guessed things from what I said and replied.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I have not read the book but I know of the Warhammer Vampires. And what ive said is probably right.


----------



## Nashnir (Apr 3, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> I have not read the book but I know of the Warhammer Vampires. And what ive said is probably right.


Not quite right. If one has read read the book it can be fairly said that Genevieve will never kill Detlef in any manner and I dunno whether there is something like a death kiss in WarHammer especially in regards to Vampires


----------

